# Chicken Photos!



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

My banty Lucia on top of the radio! She is always trying to sneak in the house, one day I came downstairs and there she was! Also my legbar, Lily, and a little bit of Buttercup! They don't like their photo being taken, though.  (Click on the photos for a close-up)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,, how many have you got,


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

your chickens are sooo cute!


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got anymore pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

if i had the room i'd love to have chickens
i like the grey flecky ones..dont know what they are called.


----------

